# Mission Craze review



## devil1824

I took my 11yr old son to the local Archery shop and let him try the new Mission craze (Mathews cheaper line). Wow! That little bow packs a big punch. If your thinking of trying one out or buying one for your kiddo I highly recommend it. The draw lenght was changed laying on a table in less then a minute. With the lenght set at 24" and the poundage at 41 with 25" beman hunter youth arrow and 85 grain field points it went 172 fps through the chranogragh. As a comparison my Martin Mamba recurve is 50lbs at 28" and it shoots 170-175 fps. It will go all the way up to 29" draw lenght and 70lbs. The craze is super quiet also. I will be buying one next week when they come in. Just thought some of yall might want to know.


----------

